
A Son’s Race to Give His Dying Father Artificial Immortality - elorant
https://www.wired.com/story/a-sons-race-to-give-his-dying-father-artificial-immortality/
======
quirkot
It’s a very understandable desire to want the return of your parents, but I
find myself empathizing with the father. It sucks to lose your life, it’s got
to be even worse to lose your death

